# A New Covered Bridge For The Knackered Valley RR



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Several years ago when I started my garden RR I planned for a covered bridge. Time being at a premium I elected to purchase the now defunct Aristo covered bridge. It served it's purpose but appeared too small compared to the engines and rolling stock. I also made the mistake of placing it between two curves in the track. At first all was well but the addition of oversized LGB marker lanterns to my observation car caused the lanterns to brush against the sides of the bridge as the car entered the turn. 








A little shaving of the bridge plastic solved that issue but last year I purchased Bachmann's logging Mallet and the overhang through the curves made it almost impossible to move through the bridge. So, this Winter I decided to purchase a load of scale cedar wood and build a larger covered bridge from scratch. Scale drawings seemed overly complex so I elected to use the "10 foot rule" and simplify the construction.








Waterproof wood glue and a brad nailer were used in the construction.









I used roofing paper to cover the roof and fashion shingles.










The entire wood structure was treated with waterseal inside and out. Side by side with the Aristo bridge shows the size and opening difference.









Rolling stock now has plenty of clearance, even with the curve overhang.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne;

That bridge is Much Better! I'm sure you will enjoy it.

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. Any bridge I build or purchase will have to be wide enough to prevent decapitating my horses.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I like your bridge Wayne and I am glad you re-sited it to avoid car damage. I like the shingle? or tiled roof that certainly makes it look good.
I have never seen the Aristo bridge so I was interested to see how it looked with your new structure. 

My UK back yard RR is based on American practice and I wanted a covered bridge to feature on part of it. It is based on an extant covered road bridge in Cedarburg Wis. 

One word of warning. Keep tallish plants some distance away. Part of my bridge is presently obscured by foliage and flowers.  They will die back fortunately.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job on the bridge. It looks much better that the commercial one.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Excellent job on the bridge Wayne! definitely looks better than your original


----------

